

Why New Zealand is a lifestyle superpower - andybdi
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/8683377.stm

======
balding_n_tired
They do make good wines, though I've mostly had the whites (spouse's
preference).

